# Small apartment near Florence - possible?



## Sumarokov-Elston (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is possible to buy an apartment (size from 20 to 30 sq m) close to Florence? I am looking for a place to use as an occasional base and to dump things in when I am not in Italy. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Sumarokov-Elston said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to buy an apartment (size from 20 to 30 sq m) close to Florence? I am looking for a place to use as an occasional base and to dump things in when I am not in Italy. Any suggestions would be welcome.


Hi and welcome to the forum.

I am sure there is someone who can help you.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Sumarokov-Elston (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks. Does anyone know the best Italian websites with property listings in and around Firenze?


----------

